# Using Cheat Engine To Track Scores



## cellic666 (May 2, 2018)

hi i'm a retro steamer and have been wondering if there was a way to display things like scores or completion percentage using a overlay without having to update it manually.

my first idea was using cheat engine to find the in game values, but i cant figure a way to send the values to a text overlay in OBS and have it update automatically as i play the game.

if there was a way to do this this would be super useful, not just to retro gamers but any game that dose not support this feature currently.


----------



## adocilesloth (May 2, 2018)

The easiest way is to output your values to a text file and use a text source with that file. It will automatically update what's shown in OBS as the file updates.

Or you could wrap it into a plugin like what's been done with the TS3 Overlay plugin. This is "nicer" in the sense that once it's written it's simpler (in theory) for others to set it up but it would require more effort on your part to get it working.


----------



## cellic666 (May 2, 2018)

how would i output the  values to a text file?

i'm not a programmer,  i only have a vague understanding how these things work.


----------



## adocilesloth (May 4, 2018)

That would depend on the cheat engine, so I doubt I'd be able to help. Perhaps there's a readme (or similar) for what ever you are using that tells you.


----------



## upgradeQ (Oct 24, 2020)

cellic666 said:


> hi i'm a retro steamer and have been wondering if there was a way to display things like scores or completion percentage using a overlay without having to update it manually.
> 
> my first idea was using cheat engine to find the in game values, but i cant figure a way to send the values to a text overlay in OBS and have it update automatically as i play the game.
> 
> if there was a way to do this this would be super useful, not just to retro gamers but any game that dose not support this feature currently.




Just found out about this thread, I did highly similar thing : reading from cheat engine, and feeding data to obs.
In short, this will indicate fatigue(red transparent overlay level) according to hp. 
Here the links:
Readme 
Files


----------

